# Okay, How Many Times Do You Have Too?



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Since I'm new to this travel trailer thingy... I've already notice a real problem!








After we come back home from a camping trip, I was just wondering.... How many times do I have to go back into the trailer to get just one more thing?








The problem is... She (we all know them as the DW) keeps sending me back in to get something that was left in there. Oh Joe, would you please... Guess what got left in the .... I need...
If this keeps up I'm going to wear out the pavement.
But I love







her, and I love







camping and I love







my new trailer but I hate







going back and forth back and forth.

So all you Old Salts... How many times do you have to go back inside to get those forgotten items?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Every time she tells me too


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Only when Baby Teddy gets left behind in my daughters sleeping bag.
Until then, there will be no peace in our house!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I guess it is getting better now that we have duplicates of most things so they stay in the camper, just have to remove washable items and restock food.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Initially I thought walking back & forth would not bother me, & I would be a good girl & save some money by using things from the house. Well let me tell you, that got old real fast.







We've only been out twice & I am now starting to buy duplicates of everything, as matty1 did. 
Hey ....... I gave it a good shot







but forget about it.

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Every time she tells me tooÂ Â


Same here.

But, I guess a lot of it would depend on just how far I had to go and how much trouble it was to get into the trailer once it's parked in storage.

Mine's not that far or very hard.

Mark

On edit: Maybe that's why I've been able to keep her around for 34+ years!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm like the others. I have tried to duplicate things, so that all I have to put in is my clothes and fresh linen, if they're not already back in there, and my meds and refrigerator stuff. I keep my camper plugged in, at home, so the frig is on all the time, or leave the condiments (catsup, mustard, etc) in there only. When I get home, I just bring out the dirties and my meds. JOB DONE! sunny I DO tend to carry too many clothes, tho, and have to tote them back in, if I'm not leaving again, in a few days! 
I bought a cheap hairdryer, keep all toiletries in there, etc.
Darlene action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I store mine 7 miles away so trips back and forth are limited. We have a bunch of trips unloading after we camp but whats left in there stays in there until the next trip. We're still new so most our trips to the camper we're bringing things out to stock it up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We have duplicates of everything and then some. The only reason to go out there has been to get something out of the pantry in the trailer to cover something we ran out of in the house.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ditto what Andy said.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Initially I thought walking back & forth would not bother me, & I would be a good girl & save some money by using things from the house. Well let me tell you, that got old real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too.

... but now I have this other problem. Once we get home & get the clothes & food (and dog toys) out....there's no excuse to go back out & see Puff. Sooo - I stopped that game, too. Now, I just go - and stand admiring her from the middle of the driveway or out in the field or in the open trailer door or...or...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We usually only have to go out when we run out of toilet paper in the house.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> We usually only have to go out when we run out of toilet paper in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you bring the paper in or just stay in the Outback for awhile ?


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Depends how thirsty I am, I use it as my dog house/beer fridge. I do not know why I keep getting in trouble







. JR


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

We try to duplicate as much as possable
its a pain to remove something and forget it the next
trip that you need. like the pampers for one of the kids
yes it happend and CG stores can be expensive.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The DW tells me I need the exercise.









Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

we buy smaller duplicates for everything in the trailer and try to use paper and plastic for everything else. Except the coffee mugs, gotta have real mugs. (DW)


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

What's in the trailer stays in the trailer...

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We usually don't have to run back out to the TT once we get home
We keep everything stocked up in the TT
The only thing we take out is dirty clothes( and some very wet clothes







)
unless we run out in the house( which is not to often)

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> We have duplicates of everything and then some. The only reason to go out there has been to get something out of the pantry in the trailer to cover something we ran out of in the house.
> [snapback]109303[/snapback]​


Exactly!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

This past weekend Mrs. Reverie forgot and left all of her travelling clothes AND her pillow. Now, I can sleep on any pillow as long as it isn't feathers but my wife can only sleep on one, certain pillow. Our trailer is stored an hour from our house. Guess who gets to get in the car and go get the pillow and the clothes...

Reverie


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Like everyone is saying, start a list of things that you need during camping, knives, pots and pans, coffee pot, paper products, etc., and start buying those things for the camper only. One of the nice things about the 5'er is the laundry shoot in the bedroom. All dirty clothes gets stuffed down there and taken in to wash and then taken back out asap so we don't forget. We also have a list of some things that we will aways use like coffee and sugar packs and other can goods and replenish them when we get home. We have two sets of sheets for the bed and our camping pillows and blankets. We haven't gotten the system down yet in this new camper, but we try to have the camper ready for a quick trip when every we can get away. Happy camping.

Larry


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

gone campin said:


> What's in the trailer stays in the trailer...
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]109395[/snapback]​


I do this too, or if I borrow something; return it immediately. The kids are another story. I used Deluxe Graham cookies to make smores the day after we returned I noticed that the younger child snuck out and got the cookies and brought them in. Needless to say they were wolfed up and they had to be repurchased. Another kid wanted to make a sandwich and took the mayo out so the next trip when we were cooking burgers we got a little surprised to find it was MIA.

Two of everything including toothbrushes, pillows, etc help alot. We keep 3 or 4 pairs of undies, and socks inside all the time and each have a pair of pjs bathing suits and pool shoes that never come out. I even made a recipe box just for the camper with all of our favorite recipes. Got it at Target for a $1! This way you return home, take out the dirty clothes, bring in the extra milk and stuff and after cleaning you are ready to go again and only have to grab a few clothes and stop by WalMart for your food once you are settled at the campground. It makes it less of an ordeal to leave town which gives you more flexibility to leave impulsively plus in case of emergency you are always prepared. Hurricane season is upon us here on the east coast and after Isabel I swore I would never stay again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As everyone else has said....just buy two of everything. This way it's NEVER in the wrong location.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice. We have two of most everything, but are still used to being pop-up'rs. Bring it all in, then pop down. Now that we can leave stuff in the trailer it is much nicer, but we find that there is stuff left behind. We've started making a list (tupperware, cooking thingys and such). It just takes awhile I guess to build up two of everything. Wonder how long it took Moses?
Anyway... Thanks again for all the ideas, and the support







it is nice to know I'm not the only one burning a trail.
I did think of one important item to have a copy of... The family phone book. Just nice to have all those numbers and address with us.
Happy Camping to all. Joe


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As everyone else has said....just buy two of everything. This way it's NEVER in the wrong location.
> [snapback]109451[/snapback]​


Works for me as well. Just food and drinks go back and forth. Laundry from the trailer goes in to get washed and goes right back into the trailer.

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We don't keep ours at home so it is very annoying if I forget something. We usually return it to storage within a day or two of return from a trip.

Do you have a childs Wagon in the House? I average 2 to 3 trips!!!

Before we leave camp I gather all laundry into laudry bags including the bed linens. Stow in bathroom. When home pull up the wagon load laundry bags, any personals we don't have duplicates for and any unused clothing. Into house start laundry return everything else to it's place. Trip two. Perishable foods and any kids stuff that does not stay in the trailer. That's it close it up settle into home then in next day or so I clean out the trailer and return laundry that stays in it restock things like TP and staple non perishables. If I've forgotten something I usually realize it during this process. Not trying to get everything done the day we get back helps keep the stress monkey off my back.

Having moved up to the Outback from a tent our first few trips I was so excited to have space to bring stuff I was way overpacking. This required many more trips. Not to mention weight, effort, clutter etc!! Keep it simple. Get duplictes of common use items.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We store away from home, so all we take from home are food and clothes. The dogs have most of the non-duplicated items as it isn't practical to have two more dog beds, more bowls, etc. I've gotten very organized on taking things to and from the Outback and we don't leave much behind anymore!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> We have duplicates of everything and then some. The only reason to go out there has been to get something out of the pantry in the trailer to cover something we ran out of in the house.
> [snapback]109303[/snapback]​


Yep...doubles.

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> ... it isn't practical to have two more dog beds, more bowls, etc. [snapback]109635[/snapback]​


WHAT?! 








We just pulled one bed for each dog from one of the many in the house. (let's see - 2 dogs.....7 beds + multiple cushy kennel pads...yeah, we had some extras.) And, they have metal bowls at home...lightwieght, (quiet), plastic ones for the trailer...plus toys, cookie jar, 'cookies", chew toys, brushes, towels, kennels, flexi leashes. But can't bring their bikes until KB attaches a bike rack.









Do Bo & Tristan need Seeker & Tadger to send supplies?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

We have duplicates of everything so it's always loaded. Problem is, I am pretty slow at unloading basics after a trip. Wishful thinking maybe? If I don't unload I'll go again real soon??









The PNW rally ended April 30th. Here I am with clothes still in the Outback, fridge running, freezer stuffed with goodies... I must be (1) Lazy (2) wishful thinking or
(3) really busy since I got back. DW would say "1", I say "3" but it may be a combination of all of the above


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeff...you could always go in there and have an onion sandwich.,,,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> We have duplicates of everything so it's always loaded. Problem is, I am pretty slow at unloading basics after a trip. Wishful thinking maybe? If I don't unload I'll go again real soon??
> 
> 
> 
> ...










We do the same. Can't tell you how many times I've run out to the TT for a pair of jeans.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> summergames84 said:
> 
> 
> > ... it isn't practical to have two more dog beds, more bowls, etc. [snapback]109635[/snapback]​
> ...


GEEEZ







I thought our two kids brought a lot of stuff. And to think we've been searching for a dog to add to the family. We'll need a bigger trailer.

Really wolfie sounds like Seeker and Tadger have got it made. They are lucky to have such good humans in their lives!!!!! sunny

Who sleeps on the Dog Bed in the trailer? Didn't I see a post where two fury creatures highjacked the rear slide in Puff.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

We keep 2 of everything including clothes. I started buying one t-shirt on each camping trip that relates to that trip. Now I have a closet full of memories.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jeff...you could always go in there and have an onion sandwich.,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no Jim, I have to save all those onions (about 6 pounds I believe) for the fally rally!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

gone campin said:


> What's in the trailer stays in the trailer...
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]109395[/snapback]​


HAHA, that reminds me of that commercial, Linda!...'What happens in Vega$, _stays_ in Vegas$!'


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Oh no Jim, I have to save all those onions (about 6 pounds I believe) for the fally rally!
> [snapback]109947[/snapback]​


That's right! If they all get eaten now, we will not have any ammunition for Onion Launching during the fall rally!

First one to clear the Deschutes (or bean a passing rafter) wins a free Mike's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm a man! I tell her to go get it herself and bring me a cold one from the fridge while you're at it!









At least that's the theory. We pretty much bought duplicates. If something is really needed, I go get it.









Or I send a teenager!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no Jim, I have to save all those onions (about 6 pounds I believe) for the fally rally!
> ...


Why can I see 10 of us on the river bank, knocking rafters off their boats..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Would that be wrong?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > What's in the trailer stays in the trailer...
> ...


It was the first thing that came to my mind when I was reading this thread!

The least amount of work to go on the road or come off the road the better.

Much more enjoyable that way. So whats in the trailer stays in the trailer...

Linda


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We usually have doubles for the TT---when we arrive home I pull up to front door aligned with the TT door and everybody makes all the trips for dirty laundry,toys,etc...until we are done---then I pull er around back and drop her till the next load up trip


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

happycamper said:


> GEEEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what we tell them...and then they threaten to report us to the SPCA _and_ tell our friends on Outbackers.com how they really suffer. They wanted the big 28rsds....campaigned for their own bunkroom...hmmmmm


happycamper said:


> Who sleeps on the Dog Bed in the trailer? Didn't I see a post where two fury creatures highjacked the rear slide in Puff.
> [snapback]109799[/snapback]​


...guess we should have agreed to the 28rsda huh?


----------

